# Flipkart Big Billion Days sale returns on 13-17 Oct!



## Flash (Sep 29, 2015)

Online retailer Flipkart has announced the return of its Big Billion Sale, with discounts and offers on more than 70 products, *but only on app.*
The sale will held between the 13 and 17 October, a press release from the company said. It coincides with the festival season that starts in October. Myntra will also be part of the sale.

*“With over 75% of traffic coming via mobile, we expect this app only sale to be the biggest shopping event of the year,*" said Mukesh Bansal, head of commerce platform, Flipkart, and chairman, Myntra.

Bansal said the company has also *ramped up the technology and supply chain support* in preparation for the sale.

"Infact, to cater to the massive customer demand; we have opened new fulfillment centers across the country to guarantee efficient delivery," he was quoted as saying in the release.
The sale will be applicable for across millions of products in all categories from over 40,000 sellers, he said.

Last year, the company's big-billion-day had turned out to be a forgettable event for it as the website had developed glitches soon after the launch. Sachin and Binny Bansal had to even apologised to the customers after the fiasco.

Flipkart Big Billion Days sale returns on 13-17 Oct but this time it's app-only - Firstpost


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 29, 2015)

Like I was saying earlier , Implement a restriction on the number of orders per user like amazon does. This will help in even distribution of products.


----------



## Flash (Sep 29, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> *Like I was saying earlier* , Implement a restriction on the number of orders per user like amazon does. This will help in even distribution of products.


This is forum, man!!


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 29, 2015)

Flash said:


> This is forum, man!!



Oops..my bad.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 29, 2015)

if anyone finds a good deal for a router within that period, a friendly PM would be so much appreciated


----------



## swatkats (Sep 29, 2015)

Going to be a Flop Sale.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 29, 2015)

Iam not going to purchase any thing


----------



## Vyom (Sep 29, 2015)

"App only" ... you can kiss my ...  you know what. :/


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 30, 2015)

Another flop move..


----------



## Gollum (Sep 30, 2015)

I wanna buy some ps4 games and a dslr if its cheap like the last time.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2015)

I don't have app installed. This exclusive app only bullshit just makes me move more closer to other options. I never really got anything as discounted as Amazon's lightening deals.


----------



## kartikoli (Sep 30, 2015)

Vyom said:


> "App only" ... you can kiss my ...  you know what. :/



Same
App only - Nothing for me


----------



## himanshu_game (Sep 30, 2015)

They are redirecting to App store pages on mobile.  
So I switched to Amazon completely. Not going to buy anything from them EVER.


----------



## satinder (Sep 30, 2015)

May be some good deals will be there.


----------



## Flash (Sep 30, 2015)

There's one advantage though. 

If it is app only, then the overjealous sellers wont be able to bulk order the projects. Maybe everyone can get a chance to buy their choice product.


----------



## jkultimate (Sep 30, 2015)

Another sale which raises prices higher than MRP and sells some quids less than that beefed up price 
Lol


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 30, 2015)

Absolutely rubbish. Is this what they learn from last year. Why the hell does it have to be app only. FK is shooting itself in the foot.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Sep 30, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> Absolutely rubbish. Is this what they learn from last year. Why the hell does it have to be app only. FK is shooting itself in the foot.



They are going to close down there desktop site soon just like myntra did. So, it makes sense for them to make people buy from app only. 
I don't like this move at all. But, as long as people would buy from there app and they have the sales figures to back that up.
I don't think they are going to listen to any logical argument in favor of desktops sites.


----------



## topgear (Sep 30, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> They are going to close down there desktop site soon just like myntra did. So, it makes sense for them to make people buy from app only.
> I don't like this move at all. But, as long as people would buy from there app and they have the sales figures to back that up.
> I don't think they are going to listen to any logical argument in favor of desktops sites.



App just hogs too much data I think. Anyway, the reason FK showed to make the BB day of this year as app only is their major share of website traffic comes from app. Come on, what a joke ! You make the desktop website unattractive, difficult to find / filter products and offer only app only deals. Now who is going to access the desktop website ? Either desktop users will love FK so much that they will switch to FKs app [ which may tie up with some telcos in future for illicit purpose ] or they will just ditch FK for sheer annoying experience like I did recently with my BSNL connection. Coming to the topic I've left around 1300 bucks on FK which is just sitting idle there as I did not find any product worth buying from FK and their dumb ass policy - as I got the refund for item sold by WS retail I can only use that wallet for items sold by WS retail only. Even items with FK advantage is not purchasable with that wallet balance. Now how many items WS retail sells now without exorbitant pricing ??


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Sep 30, 2015)

topgear said:


> App just hogs too much data I think. Anyway, the reason FK showed to make the BB day of this year as app only is their major share of website traffic comes from app. Come on, what a joke ! You make the desktop website unattractive, difficult to find / filter products and offer only app only deals. Now who is going to access the desktop website ? Either desktop users will love FK so much that they will switch to FKs app [ which may tie up with some telcos in future for illicit purpose ] or they will just ditch FK for sheer annoying experience like I did recently with my BSNL connection. Coming to the topic I've left around 1300 bucks on FK which is just sitting idle there as I did not find any product worth buying from FK and their dumb ass policy - as I got the refund for item sold by WS retail I can only use that wallet for items sold by WS retail only. Even items with FK advantage is not purchasable with that wallet balance. Now how many items WS retail sells now without exorbitant pricing ??



I received an email from Airtel today for accessing there "Airtel Zerotouch" network with instructions and password. I know where all this is going. "Flipkart" which actually denied being a part of Airtel Zero platform would now back them down. 
I have an unlimited wifi connection so it won't make any difference for me. But, I have a sense that they must also have send similar kind of messages or email to other Airtel mobile and wifi users as well which are on limited data networks which might like to use them. 
This is something I was wary off. And this would mean the end of "net neutrality" battle for which so many people have fought against by signing petitions and all. 
It simply means we have lost the battle from these big enterprises like Bharti and flipkart etc.
Black days for Indian ventures and ultimately the consumers who would have to pay extra once the competition gets thwarted is coming up.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 3, 2015)

Vyom said:


> "App only" ... you can kiss my ...  you know what. :/



+1 from my side.


----------



## ankushv (Oct 3, 2015)

I don't trust the app only payment security . So I'll not buy from the app at least for now .


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Oct 3, 2015)

I am not even able to pay through app. The payment system takes me to the bank secured site which doesn't open in the browser. Fu** you flipkart.


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2015)

which bank ?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 3, 2015)

Internet was the basis of flopkart success, internet is knowledge, freedom and option, now this greedy companies are missing this. Without internet they won't survive, with airtel zero or whatever crap they bring, they are killing internet. Anyway, price have started increasing on flopkart site, by 14 Oct it will go too much high and people will fall to their tricks


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Oct 3, 2015)

topgear said:


> which bank ?



I have visa card from icici and MasterCard from ing kotak. Both fails to open on my mobile.
I have android GB 2.3.7 version(gingerbread). Also, when you buy it from the same mobile the OTP code is sent through SMS. For which you have to open your messages. After that you can't again open the bank secured page. Things get reset. 

You have to open that in the desktop browser to complete the process. This one did on amazon as it have a desktop site. Flipkart users would be scrued once it becomes app only.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Oct 11, 2015)

I think the purpose for making the sale app only could also be because they dont want the add-ons like "Compare Hatke" and "Makhi Choos" open their dirty little secret of increasing the price more than the MRP and then selling it at a high discounted %.

I'm pretty sure that they will also disable reviews like the previous time.

Just curious is there any other way i can use those add-ons on the phone??

P.S -Im a bansal but i just hate flipkart.


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2015)

*cashbackoffer.in/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Flipkart-Big-Billion-Days.png

- - - Updated - - -



saurabh_bansal90 said:


> P.S -*Im a bansal* but i just hate flipkart.


Are you associated with Flipkart Bansals?


----------



## tkin (Oct 11, 2015)

Hey guys, we have our first demo of BBD:

*i.imgur.com/PxNN7Vx.jpg


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 11, 2015)

On homepage price is 25990, but when you click it gets to product page with price 26990


----------



## ankushv (Oct 11, 2015)

I have noticed this phenomena often with Flipkart .


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Oct 12, 2015)

> Are you associated with Flipkart Bansals?



no, not in any way.


----------



## Shah (Oct 12, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> On homepage price is 25990, but when you click it gets to product page with price 26990



All sellers don't ship to all places. Try changing the pin code, you'll see the price change with location.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Oct 12, 2015)

Shah said:


> All sellers don't ship to all places. Try changing the pin code, you'll see the price change with location.



No matter where it's gets shipped. There is no way that Rs1000 would be incurred additionally for a different place. That is pure cheating as it gives the wrong impressions even to people who were not interested to buy that flipkart is actually cheaper then what it really is.


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 12, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> No matter where it's gets shipped. There is no way that Rs1000 would be incurred additionally for a different place. That is pure cheating as it gives the wrong impressions even to people who were not interested to buy that flipkart is actually cheaper then what it really is.



The price difference is due to different seller.Different seller quotes different price for their goods.If the seller was same then the price difference is due to a flipkart's fault .


----------



## satinder (Oct 13, 2015)

What offers are real now ?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 13, 2015)

What time does this start today?


----------



## theterminator (Oct 13, 2015)

Good arrow formal shirts still the cost


----------



## Flash (Oct 13, 2015)

satinder said:


> What offers are real now ?


I see 3 tshirts for ~300 and 5tshirts for ~500.


----------



## lywyre (Oct 13, 2015)

Those baby strollers, I reckon they were cheaper before the BBDS


----------



## satinder (Oct 13, 2015)

Flash said:


> I see 3 tshirts for ~300 and 5tshirts for ~500.


Good Offer !

But boys want electronic products !
Expecting such offers in electronic items.
LOL !

- - - Updated - - -

Offers on different categories are different on each day or two :





from:
Flipkart Big Billion Days Sale Offers : 13th -17th October 2015


----------



## true_lies (Oct 15, 2015)

1st meaningful sale on the start of 3rd day.......and no surprises the severs are down


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 15, 2015)

I find no great deals like the previous sale.


----------



## Flash (Oct 15, 2015)

saswat23 said:


> I find no great deals like the previous sale.


No Rs.1/- pen drive.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 15, 2015)

Flash said:


> No Rs.1/- pen drive.



They won't,they can't, welcome to increase $ rate and decrease Rs. rate of our great INDIAN economy.


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 15, 2015)

Flash said:


> No Rs.1/- pen drive.



right 
But those were probably fake, besides those there were also some very good deals too. Lumia 1020 for 14k and many others, but this time nothing as such. I find amazon and snapdeal providing better deals.


----------



## satinder (Oct 15, 2015)

some good deals :
K3 Note for 9199
Asus Zenfone 2 4gb ram for 15499


----------



## lywyre (Oct 15, 2015)

Moto G 2nd Gen *4G* for 8999/- [Preorder]


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 15, 2015)

saswat23 said:


> right
> But those were probably fake, besides those there were also some very good deals too. Lumia 1020 for 14k and many others, but this time nothing as such.* I find amazon and snapdeal providing better deals.*



i agree


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes there are some good deals too. I purchased a Nexus 6 64 GB for 25299 yesterday. The listed price (since many days before the sale) is 34999, they are giving a flat discount of 5000, plus 10% extra on SBI credit card (1750 max, and that's what I got) and 3000 for my wife's 2 year old Samsung Grand Duos). They charged 50 rs as pickup charge, so total came to 34999-5000-1750-3000+50 = 25299.

I think its the lowest price you can get for a box packed, unlocked, Indian version of 64 GB Nexus 6 anywhere on the internet. Just cant wait for it to arrive now


----------



## jkultimate (Oct 16, 2015)

Got some somewhat good deal on ambrane power bank and a lenovo a6000plus. 
699 for power bank 10400mah and 6699 for a6000plus, which is ~1000 less to normal price.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 16, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Got some somewhat good deal on ambrane power bank and a lenovo a6000plus.
> 699 for power bank 10400mah and 6699 for a6000plus, which is ~1000 less to normal price.



I had ordered A6000plus for Rs. 6200 when it was launched with some of their discounts .. (like paying with certain cc etc.).. they delayed delivery, and after a week cancelled it saying its not available.


----------



## jkultimate (Oct 16, 2015)

Ricky said:


> I had ordered A6000plus for Rs. 6200 when it was launched with some of their discounts .. (like paying with certain cc etc.).. they delayed delivery, and after a week cancelled it saying its not available.



Oh that is bad   that's their trick I think..always fooling it's customers. 
 Lucky for me, that it shipped today evening. Hoping now, it won't be cancelling


----------



## Aakarshan (Oct 16, 2015)

Got Sennheisar CX180 at 799 and got a micro sd 32 GB class 10 sandisk 48 mbps at 689.1 year ago i bought a class 10 16 GB memory card at 600 and now a 32 GB at 689.Price somewhat has came down from last year for memory cards.


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2015)

when are the deals on books? today?


----------



## sam1 (Oct 17, 2015)

Aakarshan said:


> Got Sennheisar CX180 at 799 and got a micro sd 32 GB class 10 sandisk 48 mbps at 689.1 year ago i bought a class 10 16 GB memory card at 600 and now a 32 GB at 689.Price somewhat has came down from last year for memory cards.



dude, amazon offered a slightly better deal for the card. sandisk 32 GB class 10 card 48 mbps card @ 639/-


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2015)

Aakarshan said:


> Got Sennheisar CX180 at 799 and got a micro sd 32 GB class 10 sandisk 48 mbps at 689.*1 year ago i bought a class 10 16 GB memory card at 600* and now a 32 GB at 689.Price somewhat has came down from last year for memory cards.



I got 3 sandisk ultra class 10 @ Rs. 180 / piece


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 17, 2015)

ico said:


> when are the deals on books? today?



Yes. It's today and last day.


----------



## Flash (Oct 17, 2015)

topgear said:


> I got 3 sandisk ultra class 10 @ Rs. 180 / piece


16GB?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Oct 17, 2015)

Flash said:


> 16GB?


I think not, they should be 8 GBs.
the 16 GB were selling for around 329 yesterday


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2015)

those were 16GBs and got it from the last year's BBD sale


----------



## mastercool8695 (Oct 17, 2015)

topgear said:


> those were 16GBs and got it from the last year's BBD sale



 how?  and how come 180 each ? 
Congos


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2015)

what can I say ? Gift from god  BTW, thanks.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Oct 17, 2015)

I bought Lumia 540 for(Rs. 7499 - 750 Festive Gift Card(not yet received) - 15 percent Cashback(to be credited in jan '16)). 
But I paid 7499, so lets keep it at that now. 

a Lenovo Backpack (3055) for Rs 299 : Got a lightning deal which reduced it to 499, applied a Rs. 200 Gift card 

Both from Amazon. 
will be delivered by 24th, they say.


----------

